# Erlebnisbericht Bambi 2008



## Sammy08 (29 Nov. 2008)

Hier mein kleiner Erlebnisbericht von der diesjährigen Bambi-Verleihung in Offenburg. Als erstes ein kleines Dankeschön an die Verantwortlichen in Offenburg, da eigentlich alles sehr schön war´(vor allem das Wetter).:laola: Allein bei der Begrüßung einiger Prominenter im Rathaus waren nach Polizeiangaben über 2500 Zuschauer. Letztes Jahr in Düsseldorf gerade mal 100!Auch war am Rathaus absolut kein Gedränge wenn die Promis vorbei liefen und Autogramme gaben. Da nochmal Respekt an Kai Pflaume, der mindestens 45 Minuten für eine Strecke von vielleicht 200 Metern brauchte, aber alles mit einer Ruhe und Freude machte die seinesgleichen sucht.:thumbup: Am Rathaus konnte ich dann auch einige Autogramme sammeln (2x Maria Furtwängler, 2x Verona Pooth und 3x Claudia Cardinale). Frau Cardinale hat den Gang über den Teppich auch sichtlich genossen und sehr viele Autogramme überall gegeben. Was meine Ausbeute für den Tag anging war es das aber auch schon. Ich war dann zwar um 14.00 Uhr am roten Teppich vor der Oberrheinhalle, wo abends die Verleihung stattfand, aber als dann vier Stunden später die ersten "B-Promis" in Form von Regina Hallmich und Franziska van Almsick ein paar Autogramme gaben kam es zu solch einem Gedränge, dass fast schon Panik ausbrach. Perönlich bin ich nicht gerade klein und gewiss nicht dünn so dass man mich nicht einfach so rumschubsen kann, aber ich kam mir dann doch vor wie das sprichwörtliche Blatt im Wind (ausserdem stand ich zuerst in der zweiten Reihe - hinterher in der fünften!). Es wurde auch so eng, dass ich nicht mal mehr ein Photo aus meiner Mappe rausholen und versuchen konnte es jemanden zum unterschreiben hinzuhalten.Auch hat so ein Typ die ganze Zeit (trotz mehrmaligem Bitten meinerseits) seinen Arm mit seiner Videokamera bei mir abgestütz. Als es mir dann zu bunt wurde und ich mich versucht habe rauszudrängeln, gab er dann noch einen unfreundlichen Kommentar. Dann habe ich ihn leider vors Schienbein getreten - an dieser Stelle nochmals sorry, tat sicherlich weh (ich hatte Sicherheitsschuhe mit Stahlkappen an).:3ddevil: Jedenfalls habe ich dann für etwa 12-14 Reihen drängelnder Menschen fünf Minuten gebraucht und stand dann vor der nächsten Hürde. Am Ende hatten sich überall Leute mit Leitern aufgebaut um zu sehen was auf den roten Teppich los war. Bei dem Versuch da durch zu kommen hätte ich fast eine Leiter umgerissen. Meiner Meinung nach kein gutes Bild für den Sicherheitsdienst, da wenn es, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, zu einer Panik gekommen wäre mit Sicherheit zu einigen Verletzten gekommen wäre, da die Leitern fast jeden Fluchtweg blockierten. Auch sonst tat der Sicherheitsdienst nicht allzuviel. Standen einfach nur da und schauten z.B. zu wenn irgendwelche Leute Bambi-Figuren Richtung rotem Teppich warfen. Die Sicherheitskontrollen waren auch geil. Irgendwann entschloss man sich einfach mal die ersten zwei Reihen zu nehmen und in die Taschen zu gucken, ob gefährliche Sachen drin sind. Letztes Jahr in Düsseldorf wurde eine Sicherheitsschleuse eingerichtet, wo jeder durchmußte, der sich an den roten Teppich stellen wollte. Jedenfalls als Fazit für mich: Ich werde glaube ich nächstes Jahr nicht mehr hinfahren - einfach zu teuer die Anfahrt und ggf Unterkunft und hinterher dann nur insgesamt 7 Autogramme. Auch wenn ich laut meiner Frau verrückt bin was das Autogramme sammeln angeht - ich habe kein Geld zu verschenken. Wenn einer von Euch da war wäre es toll wenn er oder sie seine ErAlebnisse mit uns teilen könnte.


----------



## Katzun (29 Nov. 2008)

ich war nicht, aber wenn ich mir das so durchlese, bin ich ganz zu frieden das ich mir die bilder zuhause in ruhe anschauen kann.

die aktion mit dem schienbein tritt find ich gut, ich glaube mir wäre schon viel eher der hemdkragen geplatzt 

ich habe den bambi am tv gesehen und muss leider sagen, damit ich noch nie eine so schlechte bambi verleihung gesehen hab wie dieses jahr. der ton war unter aller sau, der saal wo es stattfand (keine ahnung wo) sah aus wie eine turnhalle mit ein paar bettlagen an den wenden und tommy war auch nicht in hochform, was sich duch gähnende gesichter bemerkbar machte. auch die preisträger diese jahr, konnte ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen..

das wichtigste zum schluss, konntest denn überhaupt garkein bild schießen?

liebe grüße und vielen dank für den doch sehr amüsanten bericht


----------



## Sammy08 (30 Nov. 2008)

katzun schrieb:


> das wichtigste zum schluss, konntest denn überhaupt garkein bild schießen?



Leider konnte ich nur ein einziges Bild machen. Von Kai Pflaume und mir zusammen (besser gesagt Kai hat die Kamera in der Hand gehabt und abgedrückt), ansonsten kam ich am roten Teppich weder an meine Photo-Mappe noch an die Kamera. Also ein absoluter Reinfall!!!:angry::devil::angry:


----------

